# Photo of the Month - January '10 Nominations



## Chris of Arabia

Welcome to the January 2010 PotM Nomination thread and what better way to start off a new decade in positive fashion.

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*.

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month of January 2010 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.


How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon 




 on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! ;-)


----------



## Casshew

rallysman  "dam that was cold"


----------



## BoblyBill

Hmmm... this needs some more nominations... I know it's early in the month but I'll go look for some stuff to nominate.


----------



## BoblyBill

#7 of An Assortmen - *Chris of Arabia*


----------



## BoblyBill

Beach Shots - *AndrewI*


----------



## BoblyBill

New years Eve...Out came the birds! - *EricD*


----------



## Casshew

*Bridge to Avalon* by ocular


----------



## Casshew

Chris, sorry about forgetting the title. :er:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Dear all,

I've just cleared this thread out of multiple posts that are not relevant to PoTM nominations. Gone are the early voting intentions, wrong month nomination and the self-nominations. Let's try to keep this thread clear of anything other than nominated images themselves.

Thank you in advance for your help on this


----------



## tailz03

Sorry!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

tailz03, please read the rules. You CANNOT nominate yourself. This will not be included in the poll at the end of the month.


----------



## kennyshafard

Beautiful photos, BoblyBill! Excellent. Loved the foggy one.


----------



## fokker

*Early Morning Flow* - jaharris1001


----------



## jackieclayton

How come Rialto's "Blurry Cat" has not been nominated yet this month??  It was very popular on the board this month and recieved tons of feedback.  Gotta give him credit, he deserves some props for the creativity in the "S"... admit it guys... you know that when he first posted it you stared at this picture for a long time to find what in the heck he was talking about.  Any picture that can do that deserves a nomination!


----------



## fokker

:lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

If that is meant as a serious nomination, then fine. If it's just intended to mock the OP, as I believe it to be, then please delete the image. PoTM will not be turned into a circus.


----------



## jackieclayton

Im sorry, I didn't mean it as a mock to the OP and I definitely don't assume that PoTM should be treated with sarcasm.  Though I posted with a tad bit of humor because his photo was so widely discussed on the board I was for sure it would be on this thread by now, I nominated his photo because he got a lot of popularity with it this month, and I thought the OP was serious about it when he took it.  I know we all thought he was joking with it at first but in all honesty, I think he was really excited about the shot he got (at least...i _hope_ he wasn't trolling, i haven't seen anything posted by him since so I hope I'm not being naive).  No, its not technically the best picture compared to the others nominated but like I said, he deserves some props for his creativity... i don't think any of us saw that "S" at first.  PoTM says nominate your favorite photo on the board, and this one was my favorite this month... it sparked conversation, got a lot of feedback, and in all honesty, made me think about the definition of "good photography." (similar to this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/190983-overrated-photographers-not-just-famous-ones.html).  I think its technically a crappy picture compared to the others... its out of focus, the color hues are awful, and its framed poorly. BUT... pretty creative that the guy was able to make an illusion off the floor and the cat, yet none of us were able to see his point of the picture because we got so hung up on seeing the flaws.  I just wanted to put it out there that even though we all got a good laugh off of "Blurry Cat,"  it should make us remember that photography is art and self expression, and if we get so caught up on the flaws in the photos, we will miss out on what the photographer was really trying to portray.   

I'm not here to take a stab at someone's work, and for the reasons above, it was my favorite picture on the board this month (so far!) but I dont want to offend anyone, especially the OP.  I completely understand if you want to delete it from the nomination, I just wanted to explain why I put it up there.


----------



## Big

jackieclayton said:


> Im sorry, I didn't mean it as a mock to the OP and I definitely don't assume that PoTM should be treated with sarcasm.  Though I posted with a tad bit of humor because his photo was so widely discussed on the board I was for sure it would be on this thread by now, I nominated his photo because he got a lot of popularity with it this month, and I thought the OP was serious about it when he took it.  I know we all thought he was joking with it at first but in all honesty, I think he was really excited about the shot he got (at least...i _hope_ he wasn't trolling, i haven't seen anything posted by him since so I hope I'm not being naive).  No, its not technically the best picture compared to the others nominated but like I said, he deserves some props for his creativity... i don't think any of us saw that "S" at first.  PoTM says nominate your favorite photo on the board, and this one was my favorite this month... it sparked conversation, got a lot of feedback, and in all honesty, made me think about the definition of "good photography." (similar to this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rated-photographers-not-just-famous-ones.html).  I think its technically a crappy picture compared to the others... its out of focus, the color hues are awful, and its framed poorly. BUT... pretty creative that the guy was able to make an illusion off the floor and the cat, yet none of us were able to see his point of the picture because we got so hung up on seeing the flaws.  I just wanted to put it out there that even though we all got a good laugh off of "Blurry Cat,"  it should make us remember that photography is art and self expression, and if we get so caught up on the flaws in the photos, we will miss out on what the photographer was really trying to portray.
> 
> I'm not here to take a stab at someone's work, and for the reasons above, it was my favorite picture on the board this month (so far!) but I dont want to offend anyone, especially the OP.  I completely understand if you want to delete it from the nomination, I just wanted to explain why I put it up there.


 Haha


----------



## alstonfered

Hello Everyone,
You all have awesome collection of the nature pictures.
Thanks for sharing on the forum.
If anyone have more please share here.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I nominate this bit of awesomeNess.









http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...post-your-olympus-pictures-3.html#post1821895


----------



## jackieclayton

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I nominate this bit of awesomeNess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...post-your-olympus-pictures-3.html#post1821895



nice pic! who's is it?


----------



## jackieclayton

ya,  I really like "coming and going"... how rare that you can get a shot like that, and at such a nice exposure!


----------



## jackieclayton

Can I nominate two photos this month?  Sorry Blurry Cat... i like this one too! 

The Fog by PhotoXopher.... it creeps me out every time I look at it... and very creative how he photoshopped the naked guy or alien or whatever and headlights in.  I like it!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

jackieclayton said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate this bit of awesomeNess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...post-your-olympus-pictures-3.html#post1821895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic! who's is it?
Click to expand...

 
C-Towner's , I posted the link to the post.


----------



## AimsG

I'm totally new to TPF... where do I find the pics from January's "Musically Inclined"... or have they not been posted yet?  Thanks :-D


----------



## Josh66

AimsG said:


> I'm totally new to TPF... where do I find the pics from January's "Musically Inclined"... or have they not been posted yet?  Thanks :-D



Not really the right place to ask that question ... but they haven't been posted yet.

A voting thread will be added to this section probably in a day or two.


----------



## AimsG

O|||||||O said:


> AimsG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally new to TPF... where do I find the pics from January's "Musically Inclined"... or have they not been posted yet?  Thanks :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really the right place to ask that question ... but they haven't been posted yet.
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me :blushing: - i'm a total newbie to this site!
Click to expand...


----------



## djmoonlight

I love all the concepts of this photos .. They are so brilliant !
 Can we nominate for our selves??


----------



## GeneGrady

*I like it. I found this particularly interesting.

Thanks for posting. 

Gene
*



Casshew said:


> rallysman  "dam that was cold"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> business process management​


----------



## webmaster705

Really beautiful and touching, cannot select one, amazing and eyecathing good job


----------



## nutshell

Some tremendous photos here - really exquisite. I particularly like the river/sluice scene. But plenty of other good pics. :thumbup:


----------



## SusanMart

I am not sure I am on time)))
coz it seems January has passed alreadY!
but anyway, I just love this picture and the one with the bird of the same photographer))))

Great art WORKS!!!!!!



BoblyBill said:


> Beach Shots - *AndrewI*


----------

